# **Spa Turbo Manifold & Fueling Packages @ CTS Turbo**



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Spa Turbo Manifold ~ $395*
*Spa Turbo Manifold & 4 x 630cc Siemens injectors ~ $575 Shipped*
*Spa Turbo Manifold & 4 x 840cc Siemens injectors ~ $615 Shipped*
*PM or Email for payment details or turbo packages - [email protected]
All these manifolds are on the shelf, when you order, is when we ship

SPA 20V Longitudinal Turbo Manifolds $395 click here*


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

give us a holler for go fast parts.


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*man up*

You going to keep deleting the messages from people asking why you're using a blatant Chinese copy of PSI's manifold?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

JCousteau said:


> You going to keep deleting the messages from people asking why you're using a blatant Chinese copy of PSI's manifold?


If anyone has questions or concerns, please contact us via PM or email. 

Jeff @ PSI can also reply to the email we sent him over a week ago. Keep this advertizement thread on topic, please.

Nik @ CTS Turbo


----------



## boy412 (Jun 16, 2008)

JCousteau said:


> You going to keep deleting the messages from people asking why you're using a blatant Chinese copy of PSI's manifold?


Can't say I'm surprised. I'm a bit disappointed that Vortex would delete legitimate posts. There was no slander or misinformation. Just a couple of guys calling CTS out on this issue.


----------



## A4 AUDI 1.8t (Aug 6, 2003)

CTS Turbo said:


> If anyone has questions or concerns, please contact us via PM or email.
> 
> Jeff @ PSI can also reply to the email we sent him over a week ago. Keep this advertizement thread on topic, please.
> 
> Nik @ CTS Turbo



EDIT:

Dont hide the truth!!!!


----------



## A4 AUDI 1.8t (Aug 6, 2003)

CTS Turbo said:


> give us a holler for go fast parts.


I would rather not build my car with "go-fast" parts that are knock off.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

Well Clay, good to see you weren`t predictable in taking the cowards way out and deleting my post. Good thing I saved it, so here it is. 

I think you hit it bang on the money regarding the quality/warranty issue. 

To save me the hassle of repeating all the arguments on this matter I'll point you all to the Audizine thread which addresses the copying issue in more detail. http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...PSi-Concepts-Customers-Dealers-and-Supporters

However I'd like to add my own coles notes here if I may. 

1) Blatantly copying a design like this does not benefit anyone other than Clay. It's not like he's selling them any cheaper than PSI concepts. Where it does hurt the tuning community is that it discourages vendors from developing new products. If you were in Jeff's shoes, would you sink a bunch of money into R&D just to have the design copied in a year's time? 

Everyone here and in the Audi world had been screaming for a new manifold that didn't crack. However for years, all vendors did was regurgitate the same crappy ATP clone manifolds. Now someone invested the time and money to come up with a new design and it gets ripped off. Sorry, but CTS is just profiteering off the back of someone who stepped up to provide you all with a decent product. 

2) I've had a few people ask "how do you know that CTS's manifolds won't be as good as the PSi Concepts ones?" The fact is I can't say for sure that I know. However, I propose that an inference based on past product performance is a reasonable one. Here's some posts regarding the performance of CTS's products which back up my case

Post from Passatworld: "my friend bought a RP k04 from them, thing didn't even last a year and the exhaust housing cracked. Took forever before Clay responded to his warranty claim he sent in by e-mail, turns out the piece of **** trubo has a 6 month warranty."

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/395630-S4-K04-RP-Turbos-A-Disservice-to-Enthusiasts

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/357540-RP-Turbo-K04-Car-Consolidation-Thread/page5

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ues-DO-NOT-BUY?p=6414087&styleid=12&styleid=8

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4849642-Turbo-Carnage

Here's my experience dealing with Clay when things go wrong http://www.passatworld.com/forums/42-club-b5/283652-so-long-k04-2.html

Finally, as the previous poster pointed out, what kind of warranty are you going to get from CTS? I couldn't find anything on their site about a lifetime warranty. Maybe Clay can chime in on their warranty policy? Whatta you say Clay? Will it be a lifetime warranty like PSI Concepts or will it be a 6 month warranty like the RP turbos that failed in the above threads? 

PS: Clay, you hinted that the PSI concepts may have come from _"the same foundry in China"_ can we take it that it's an agreed fact that these clone CTS manifolds are Chinese made? If so, what factory is pumping them out?

Here`s your response to it

_Good work Jeff,

Unfortunately I don't come the forums regularly, and the replies below were from my emplooyees. Unfortunately that is not the foundry we deal with although that's a nice picture.

As for your manifold I don't know if it uses the same tooling, If you say it doesn't then sure. It may look the same, be a knock off, a close replica, the fact of the matter is I don't know. I'm really not happy with fitment on larger turbos, so I hope it's not a replica of your manifold.


On a side note, Tyler your turbo failed and wasn't covered under warranty, you were free to take it anywhere you wanted for warranty. The diagnosis we got was FOD, get over it, that wasn't my call. :banghead:


Thanks Guys,


Clay @ CTS Turbo_

That`s the best answer you`ve got to your admission that your stuff comes from China. ``It was my emplooyees (learn how to use spellcheck BTW)``Dude that`s sad. 

You also didn`t answer my question: WHAT IS YOUR WARRANTY POLICY ON THESE MANIFOLDS.

Finally, despite pictures of a chewed up thrust bearing, you still can`t admit that it wasn`t foreign object damage just goes to show what a tool you really are. That or you don`t know the first thing about turbos (either scenario is equally as likely)


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

JCousteau said:


> You going to keep deleting the messages from people asking why you're using a blatant Chinese copy of PSI's manifold?


We're using a "blatant Chinese copy of PSI's manifold" because it works well, the quality is good and it's perfectly _legal_




boy412 said:


> Can't say I'm surprised. I'm a bit disappointed that Vortex would delete legitimate posts. There was no slander or misinformation. Just a couple of guys calling CTS out on this issue.


I don't see any questions or comments regarding the original post over the last few replies. This is a for sale thread as mentioned, which is likely why some posts have been cleaned up.




PassatMrT said:


> That`s the best answer you`ve got to your admission that your stuff comes from China. ``It was my emplooyees (learn how to use spellcheck BTW)``Dude that`s sad.
> 
> You also didn`t answer my question: WHAT IS YOUR WARRANTY POLICY ON THESE MANIFOLDS.
> 
> Finally, despite pictures of a chewed up thrust bearing, you still can`t admit that it wasn`t foreign object damage just goes to show what a tool you really are. That or you don`t know the first thing about turbos (either scenario is equally as likely)



This manifold comes from the Chinese people. Which is the exact place where Garrett nd Borg Warner cast their turbine housings. The manifold will come with a one year against manufacturing defects, that information will be added to our website product page when it is updated next.

I didn't examine your turbo, but the insight is appreciated. :thumbup:


Here are a few more knockoffs for everyone to review:

1) ATP Turbo 1.8T manifold:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










This manifold has been replicated and is/was used by:

034 motorsport
PAG
CN Racing
Ebayers


2) ATP 12V turbo manifold










This manifold has been replicated and is/was used by:

034 motorsport
CN Racing
Ebayers


2) ATP 8V turbo manifold










This manifold has been replicated and is/was used by:

PAG
CN Racing
Ebayers


4) Wagner Tuning/HGP R32 intake manifold










This manifold has been replicated and is/was used by:

Ebayers
Numerous German companies


5) AWE DTS










This DTS bar has been replicated and is/was used by:

Autospeed Performance
JHM


6) Replica RS2 Wagner Exhaust manifold which was replicated










Used by numerous German companies


7) HGP/HPA VR6 intake manifold was replicated










Used by numerous German companies
Replicated by SPA Turbo

8) APR MK5 FMIC kit was replicated




















:thumbup:


----------



## CASHBY III (Nov 25, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> We're using a "blatant Chinese copy of PSI's manifold" because it works well, the quality is good and it's perfectly _legal_


Wow that is pathetic.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CASHBY III said:


> Wow that is pathetic.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

CASHBY III said:


> Wow that is pathetic.


Amazing.... If you dont like it, dont buy it. Its called a free market. 

Clay sells his products at a reasonable, affordable pricepoint.. All the while delivering a quality product.

I dont see a victim here. It should also be noted that im NOT a CTS fanboy (look at my sig).


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

CTS Turbo said:


> We're using a "blatant Chinese copy of PSI's manifold" because it works well, the quality is good and it's perfectly _legal_
> 
> 7) HGP/HPA VR6 intake manifold was replicated
> 
> ...


This is really sad that the HPA logo is being used to sell knock off parts...we will get looking into that is that is NOT legal!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Meh... 20 grand for a turbo kit shouldnt be legal either..


----------

